# Burton step on wide measurements



## El_Xavo (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi there,

Sorry if this has been mentioned before,but i noticed you give great advice here.

I'm looking to buy a new pair of boots and would love to get into the step on system.

Would the photon step on wide be good for me? I'm thinking 42.5 (9.5) for my measurements. According to burton.










Attached are pictures of my feet as @Wiredsport noted. The meter however doesn't start at 0.
it starts at 4 mm so add that.

if marked it is about 27.5 x 10.4


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i have the burton photon wide for step-on,size 9 but i'm bordeline wide/normal size. I bought the 9.5 size normal size(width)at first but found out the hard way that the toebox is narrower. Returned the boots and purchased the 9 wide and all is well. If you are on the wide side as per wiredsports chart then buy the wide. Goodluck and hope you enjoy the step on system... i do


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please post images of both feet being measured (length and width) without paper. STOKED!


----------



## El_Xavo (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi,

@Wiredsport here are the images you requested.




























Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Xavo,

You are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. Your foot is the top measurement for E width and the Burton Wide boots are designed for EEE width. You do, however, have an unusually rectangular foot which carries a lot of volume back towards your ankle. For that reason I would suggest the Burton Wide boots for you where usually I would not.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## El_Xavo (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi,

Thank you so much for your time. 
I will be trying out the burton photon wide 42.5 (9.5) soon.

greets,

Xavo


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the Burton Step On Ion in the regular width (size 43) — I have a 10.8cm wide foot. However as @Wiredsport mentioned above, your foot looks more rectangular (and less tapered) compared to regular feet. It would likely be safer for you to try the wide boot in my opinion. 

I wrote about my experiences of the Burton Step On here in the binding part of the forum — there's a section about boot fit. Maybe read that to see if you find that helpful.


----------

